# kobalt vs ridgid miter saw



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys it's been a while since I have logged in here. But I come seeking advice. I need a miter saw I on a budget. I have been looking at kobalts twelve inch and ridgid twelve inch. Does any one have experience with these and have some advice that may be helpful. Thanks


----------



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...=3512781&store=1159&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH

http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-12-...aw-with-Adjustable-Laser-MS1290LZA/204321514/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ridgid has a more proven record, and obviously costs quite a bit more. 

My first question with miter saws, is whether or not you really need one? A good TS has can cut at least as accurately on all but very long pieces, and is a more versatile tool.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ridgid. The LSA means it's the last miter saw you'll have to buy and never have to worry about repairing, provided it's registered correctly.


----------



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a nice ridgid ts and do use it as much as possible. But I need a new miter saw as I am building a pergola and do a lot of crown moulding. So I plan on putting it on a mobile stand also


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm biased, so I'll get that out of the way first... As a regular user of a sliding compound miter saw for the last 20 plus years, I'd save my money and buy the 8.5 inch Hitachi. Especially if you want it to be somewhat portable.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stay away from the Kobalt. I had one and could never keep the fence set to make even a simple 90 degree cut. I finally returned it to Lowes and got the Dewalt. Now that is a much better saw, but IMO the Rigid is still the best. It was out of my price range though.


----------



## mabisme (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a 10 in Rigid that came with the mobile cart, got it about 6 yrs. ago. it was on clearance at HD, model change. I have been very happy with it. Only thing I didn't care for was the laser, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Ridgid has a more proven record.


I worked in retail for several years as a purchaser. Our company used Rigid pipe machines for as long as I can rememberr and I had purchased a few. When Rigid came out with their power tool line it was around the time I had to purchase a pipe machine for one of the locations, and a representative from Rigid came out for the order. When I mentioned the Rigid tools, he looked at me and said..."we don't make them". It was just the name. To make a long story short, the "Rigid" name on power tools has no proven record, other than the short one they have established in the last 10 years.:yes: But the pipe tools have been around for decades, and those are exclusive to Rigid.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Moark Willy said:


> I...To make a long story short, the "Rigid" name on power tools has no proven record, other than the short one they have established in the last 10 years.:yes: But the pipe tools have been around for decades, and those are exclusive to Rigid.


Time flies. The first Ridgid woodworking tools were introduced in 1997, and were made in the USA by Emerson. :yes: Emerson no longer makes most of the tools, but still owns the brand AFAIK. How long have Kobalt woodworking tools been around?


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Time flies. The first Ridgid woodworking tools were introduced in 1997


Thank you for the timeline clarification.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a Ridgid 12 inch miter saw and have been happy with it. One thing to keep in mind is, due to the diameter, the blade can flex. This is especially true with the thinner blades. The main thing is to give the blade a chance to do the work. 

The Ridgid is a good saw and a good choice.

Paul


----------



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone. I will let you. Know what I get.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm biased, so I'll get that out of the way first... As a regular user of a sliding compound miter saw for the last 20 plus years, I'd save my money and buy the 8.5 inch Hitachi. Especially if you want it to be somewhat portable.


Seriously 8.5 inch is not good for quite a few things I'm sure. Hell a 10" saw has its limits but 8.5 would be wasting money regardless of the manufacturer. That is unless you will next cut larger moldings. 

Now the Rigid is a nice saw and the warranty is excellent. 

Rigid all the way but especially of the two choices you asked about.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm biased, so I'll get that out of the way first... As a regular user of a sliding compound miter saw for the last 20 plus years, I'd save my money and buy the 8.5 inch Hitachi. Especially if you want it to be somewhat portable.


If you are moving the saw from job site to job site I totally agree, bigger the saw the heavier it is and usually not necessary, on the other hand if it is going to sit in the shop weight is not a factor.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm biased, so I'll get that out of the way first... As a regular user of a sliding compound miter saw for the last 20 plus years, I'd save my money and buy the 8.5 inch Hitachi. Especially if you want it to be somewhat portable.





FrankC said:


> If you are moving the saw from job site to job site I totally agree, bigger the saw the heavier it is and usually not necessary, on the other hand if it is going to sit in the shop weight is not a factor.


I would agree except if you will need to cut larger moldings you will be limited. We had one that was used for 1/4 round, shoe etc. we also had the 12" sliding compound DeWalt which was still lighter then the 16" Makita we used when I was in my teens. :thumbsup:


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

For hobby woodworking, I've found that my Dewalt DW712 8 1/2" sliding miter saw will do most if not all cuts that I need to make. It will cut 11 7/8" wide boards at 90 degrees and 8 3/8" wide at 45 degrees. It also


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

It will also cut 2 3/4" thick material. I don't see myself needing mire capacity than that for the work I do. I did need to cut some 4" x 4" once, but it wasn't too much of a problem to flip the piece. 
It seems to me, with the larger diameter blades, you lose some accuracy with deflection. 
I believe the bigger saws are more suitable for contractors. 
Just my $.02
Jim


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

All I can say is I've made tens of thousands of dollars with my inadequate 8.5 inch slider. I use it everyday, as it's the most used tool in my shop. I've set it up on rooftops, on scaffolding and all kinds of places I would not want to carry a larger saw. I've built decks, trellises and furniture. It's highly accurate and super reliable. When I was in the trades, it was my money maker! Nothing "hobby" tool about it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

IAdrew said:


> I have a nice ridgid ts and do use it as much as possible. But I need a new miter saw as I am building a pergola and do a lot of crown moulding. So I plan on putting it on a mobile stand also


I don't use a slider unless it's large enough crown it can't be done with a regular miter saw. I used my slider for my pergola. The price of one blade is cheap...


----------



## Skaggydog (9 mo ago)

In my mind, Rigid is to power tools as Ruger is to guns. Not extremely sophisticated, but innovative and well made.


----------



## talltidefan (Sep 6, 2021)

Everything I have that is Rigid is much heavier than other brands. Other than that, they are Awesome tools.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------

